# Just a warning -avoid Wembley area on 26th June



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

In case any of you are in London ton the 26th steer clear of Wembley. Unless of course you are some kind of activist yourself.
My agency monitors this website daily.

https://www.crg-online.com/Page.aspx?pg=3693&anchor=851358#851358


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry, I can't log in.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I couldn't log on either. Out of idle curiosity, what was meant to happen there yesterday? No reports of terrorist outrages in my paper this morning.


----------

